# [Widget] Remaking blur widgets.



## wavedashdoc (Jun 10, 2011)

I am interested in recreating/remaking a few blur widgets from stock gb for other roms/CM7

If anyone has info on how to do this that would be a great start.


----------



## bsbabcock (Jun 13, 2011)

Sorry I have no info, but I've hoped for a loooooong time someone would try it. The concept of the widgets I like, but they're just scary obtrusive to look at and I'm guessing the widgets and their underlying blur apps don't do much for performance and battery life.

I envision theme-able (glass/transp/smoke/other/cool) widgets with the performance bugs fixed that still did the function (love that side-scrolling business), but better.. How sweet would that be. Especially if they'd work better in other launchers. Then basically show Moto this was how blur COULD have been on the DX.

I'm going to bet though, there's so much integration in the blur rom, the apps themselves may require a lot more blur elements. But I'm no dev', just a user-newb. So thank you thank you for any effort and hopeful success.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to DX subforum. DX developer subforum is for developer releases. Thx


----------

